# Planes



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 5, 2005)

Not once........







but twice!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 5, 2005)

Aww, that sucks huh?  I always hate when I'm photographing a big beautiful sunset on the lake, and a plane flies right through.  They are interesting photos though.  I like the red dots in the first one, I guess from the light blinking on the plane.  Looks like some astronomical charting lines or something


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jul 5, 2005)

Man , i've been trying to do that for soooooo long.

Tell me about it

where , how , how far etc.


Cool shots

Hanno


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2005)

wowo the red dots are neat!!!  hah
I see a plane flying just above my home every 3 minutes... dunno why... it all started to fly up there this year :/


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 6, 2005)

ThatCameraThingy said:
			
		

> Man , i've been trying to do that for soooooo long.
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> ...


 
These were taken about 15 miles from Manchester Airport so the planes were probably joining the circuit to land.  I knew I'd got the first one because I noticed it just after I'd set the camera off!  It was going to take up a frame anyway whether it ran for 1 second or 15 seconds so I just let it run anyway! But I only knew about the second when I got the film back!


----------

